
Surf's up Wednesday: Google Wave update - dfreidin
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/09/surfs-up-wednesday-google-wave-update.html
======
dpcan
I just want to say that Google has some brilliant marketing people. I
submitted for an invitation a while back, and now I feel like I have a lottery
ticket - and tomorrow I'll just have to keep checking to see if they call my
number.

Has anyone documented, in detail, the buzz-process Google used up to this
looming release of Wave on the world?

